# First vet visit - vet wants to sedate him



## gingergal (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm trying to make an appointment to take Joe to the vet for the first time. My choices in the area are pretty limited. I contacted one of the area vets listed on this website, but they said I'd have to drop him off for the whole day so he can be sedated. I responded and am waiting back to hear if this means I wouldn't be able to be in the exam with him, because I find it odd to not be around for a routine check-up. I'm also wary of the vet automatically sedating him before she even has a chance to see if she can do the exam sans sedation. I know he'd probably be fine, but I had a pet rat die after a bad reaction to sedation so I'm very cautious about it if it's not absolutely needed.

Should I try to find a different vet, or is this par for the course when it comes to hedgehog check-ups? Thanks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I vote for different vet.

Sedating for a general exam is not necessary. If you were doing something more invasive or having to check something specific like teeth, then gassing is fine. But not for a routine check.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> I vote for different vet.


I second that vote. Sedation seems like a bit much.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I personally don't feel like it is extreme to sedate your hedgehog. I think it is better because they can get a good look inside the mouth, feel for lumps and bumps, and clip the toenails while they are at it. I don't know if it is totally necessary for the first checkup, where it would be if a problem arose, but in any event I think they should allow you to come in and see your hedgie when he is finished being examined, before they wake him up. That is what my vet did - and as far as having to drop him off and leave him all day, I don't see the need for that either. When they sedate the hedgies they just put a mask over their face, and it is on during the exam. To wake them up they take off the mask, and w/in 20 min. they should be totally back to normal. It isn't an all day thing! He isn't having surgery or anything....
It's up to you. If you don't feel comfortable with that vet then I would seek out another, but if you call them and tell them you don't want to drop him off, etc. and this is just a getting to know you/first checkup then maybe they will let you stay, not gas him, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would never allow sedation for a well pet checkup. IMO, it simply is not worth the risk. To do a thorough exam due to illness yes, but not for a routine exam. I too would be wary of a vet that says sedation before even seeing the hedgehog and I too want to be there for the exam. Usually if the hedgehog is the least bit social, the owner working with the vet and an exam can be done without sedating.


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

I wouldnt personally put any of my animals at risk for a simple wellness exam by allowing a vet to tell me they need to be sedated...If they cant do an exam without sedation...they are probably NOT a good vet. (ETA: Of course this doesnt go for things like surgeries or other things that actually NEED sedation) I've had to hop a lot of vets due to inexperience with the species I own, and for just being plain noobish with my animals and lying about their expertise. I now have a fantastic reptile vet who it turns out, also does hedgies for when I get mine!

She looks at the animal in front of me (you'd be surprised how many vets want to wander away with your animals...) for everything she does, from fecal samples to blood work if necessary, and never lies to me about her experience. Vets are like doctors. If the one you have isnt working for you, change!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't like the vet that want to sedate right away withut even trying. After Litchi's first 2 vet visit, she wouldn't cooperate at all (tight ball not somming out for mealies) and was ligthly sedated every time, but she would try without sedation EVERYTIME. On the plus side, the vet was able to clean the gunk around/in her ears (I could never get ner her ears). The sedation was so light that she was fully awake (and pissed off!) like 5 minutes after the sedation.


----------



## gingergal (Sep 7, 2012)

Update! Luckily, the other vet in the area that has experience with hedgehogs could get me in and doesn't sedate for routine exam, so I canceled with the other vet.


----------

